# New-Bee From Mass.



## gatekeep (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi I'm from around Mt.Holyoke Collage Mass. I 've been trying to get my 14yr.old son into somthing besides music so he agreed to attend bee school in January w/me (Hamden County Bee Club). We are looking forward to it. Mean while we have been doing a lot of reading and looking At You Tube vids. We also attended the Eastern States Expo. where we saw a very elabrate bee club and its presantation(Very Helpfull).
Anybody in my area that wants to get get in contact with me, please feel free.
Brian


----------



## Hazerj (May 27, 2012)

Well I'm from the Worcester area and a second year bee keeper. I can only give you advice from my experience. I have 4 hives ( 3 hives and 1 nuc).


----------



## gatekeep (Oct 13, 2013)

I have every thing I need for the package this spring. In your opinion is it better to start with two hives? Or just add a Nuc? Ty


----------



## Hazerj (May 27, 2012)

1st year I started with one package. Second year I started with 2 new packages. Eventhough it' s a bit more work I would start with two hives. (unlike what I did).Then you can compare one hive to the other. With only one hive if somethig goes terribly wrong your stuck. With two hives there are techniques I'm sure you have read about to bolster the weaker hive.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brian!


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Brian from east of you in Quincy.....;- )


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on out to our shop and see where the magic begins!


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

MAXANT said:


> Come on out to our shop and see where the magic begins!


I have to say that is tempting.....;- )


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome!



> In your opinion is it better to start with two hives? Or just add a Nuc?


two hives are always better. I think nucs are good if you have a reputable dealer. You're not far from Betterbee and they have good quality packages and nucs.



> Come on out to our shop and see where the magic begins!


Well worth the trip. You'll see some great equipment and Jake is a good guy.


----------



## gatekeep (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome.. I did purches the big package from BetterBee along with some clothing etc. So do I buy a expantion hive set up or just two deep foundations one super w/queen excluder,frames,screened bottom board,top and cover ?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

skip the queen excluder IMO. You'll have a hard time drawing comb with it on.


----------

